# Cops fire rubber bullets at women and children and allow K9 to attack child in stroller



## Makalakumu (Jul 22, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=MST4RhWdlMQ&v=MST4RhWdlMQ&gl=US

What really happened here? I saw this video on facebook and was shocked, but am not naive enough to trust that I am being told what really happened here. Did the police lose control or did something legitimate happen that warrented this response?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 22, 2012)

*sigh*

SO glad I transplanted.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 22, 2012)

I wouldn't want to live somewhere where that is even possible.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well first the dog didn't attack a kid in a stroller it was apprehending a full grown male adult not a kid in a stroller.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 22, 2012)

Police don't like to be questioned - especially in So. Cal.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 22, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Police don't like to be questioned - especially in So. Cal.



They don't like rocks and bottles thrown at them either


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't imagine anyone likes being abused or assaulted.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tgace (Jul 22, 2012)

Rubber bullets?

Do any PD's really use rubber bullets anymore?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 22, 2012)

They used a different euphemism in the video. "Rubber bullets" gets the point across to the dummies like myself.


----------



## Takai (Jul 22, 2012)

Tgace said:


> Rubber bullets?
> 
> Do any PD's really use rubber bullets anymore?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



Bean bag rounds.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 22, 2012)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/07/protesters-storm-anaheim-police-station.html



> Tensions were high after Saturday's shooting, which resulted in the death of a man identified by family as Manuel Diaz, the newspaper reported. Authorities have not confirmed the victim's identity.
> 
> Anaheim Police Sgt. Bob Dunn told The Times the incident began Saturday when two patrol officers tried to approach three men in an alley in the 600 block of North Anna Drive about 4 p.m.
> 
> ...



That's all I know from the LE side.... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 22, 2012)

The one guy showed the results of the non lethal ammo and it looked like it hurt...I think i'd rather be tazed.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 22, 2012)

Takai said:


> Bean bag rounds.



That would be my guess...baton rounds (rubber or wood) are still available, but I cant recall the last time I saw a PD use them.

I also saw a pepperball gun in use....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tames D (Jul 22, 2012)

Anaheim is a good city with a solid police force. These cops were put a bad situation and responded. It's too bad the police have to take so much heat for dealing with scum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2012)

posted without comment.


> [h=2]Anaheim Cops Fire Rubber Bullets and Sic Dog into Crowd, then Attempt to Buy Witness' Videos[/h]               Anaheim police fired multiple rounds of rubber bullets  into a crowd of citizens, then sicced a dog on a mother and her child  befoe attempting to collect the video evidence shot by bystanders.  However, instead of confiscating the footage as cops are notorious for  doing, they attempted to buy the footage. The citizens apparently  refused because at least one video made on KCAL-TV as you can [...]


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 22, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> The one guy showed the results of the non lethal ammo and it looked like it hurt...I think i'd rather be tazed.


I saw the results of a point blank bean bag round hit a guy right in the  well umm between the legs (training accident) yeah Id ride the lighting too he had a bruise from his belly button to mid thigh on both legs.


----------

